# Corvette C6 Z06 & Porsche Carrera



## AlexCruise (Oct 21, 2013)

Client asked me to do another shoot with his show wheels instead of his drag pack on his Corvette.
I had a new client ask me to do a mini shoot of his Carrera before we do a full shoot.

Comments and Criticism Welcome

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.


----------



## RoCkFoRdGuN (Oct 30, 2013)

Why has no one replied?
DUDE nice photos man love the corvette shots NICELY DONE


----------



## amolitor (Oct 30, 2013)

The first couple of corvette photos do zip for me. Why is the car out in the forest? Why are you using a green and blue color palette, instead of something that works? Why are you putting up with a distracting mess of reflections all over the car?

As soon as you get into the ones where the sky was cleaner, and you get less crazy reflections on the car, we start getting somewhere good. The grey concrete works better colorwise, and makes more sense as a context as well. The car looks a lot better with the "giant softbox" of the sky creating nice clean reflections. #3 and #5 are excellent, you got some light in on the wheels as well on #3 which is a real standout.

The rolling shots are quite decent as well, but not as standout as #3.

The first 2 Porsche shots are nice (wicked camber on the rear wheels there, btw) the overpass or whatever it is, that's a solid choice. Not in love with the black chain link fence, but it's not too bad. Would prefer the posture of #8 with the background of #9.

And then we're back to trees and stuff, although the reflections are much better for these last two then for the first two vette shots.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 2, 2013)

First two for me would have been better if you had lit the car up.  Just to dark and too many reflections for me. The rolling shots are nice. The Porsche ones are better.  I like to see a little shallower DOF personally


----------



## Steve5D (Nov 2, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Why is the car out in the forest?



Don't you think a better question would be "Why is there pavement in the forest?"

#3 and #8 are my favorites although, as Amolitor mentioned, the chain link fence is a minor misstep. I think it's actually pretty distracting...


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 2, 2013)

I see trees on either side of roads all the time


----------

